# When bands change slot times....



## getaway_fromme (Dec 28, 2012)

Good afternoon internet friends and trolls,

I come to you humbly in need of advice for gigs and etiquette and what not. I'm a choral director/gigging classical singer by day, and metal head guitarist by night. I'm having difficulties shifting from one ground to the other. My band has recently started gigging and I've found that lately, other bands want to change their time slots if they're later due to "work" or what the fuck ever, I sort of don't buy it. I know things come up, but I'm used to scheduling and planning things way in advance, so I sort of don't want to tolerate the BS, ya know? 

For my next gig, my band goes on at 9pm (GREAT slot for me on a saturday night) and the band that goes on at midnight, waited a week to speak up about the their time slot at midnight, which is impossible for me to keep a crowd that late. I blasted everyone to kingdom come that I'm playing at 8:30 (an early 9:00 lol) and now I'm just a little annoyed. We're supporting a band from out of the local scene, so I'm tempted to just say fuck it and prep harder for my next gig the week later, admittedly for a far larger crowd. 

So I don't want to be a dick. What would you do? I just find the whole "I have to go to work" excuse bullshit since I have to wake up every morning and SING heavily at 9am. It isn't easy and it isn't fun, and is arguably harder to pull off than most other non-performance careers out there. 

Thoughts? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a couple of thoughts on this matter.

One, you're under no obligation to accept a time slot change. It can be a good move in order to help people (including the club owner) out every once in a while, but if you regularly agree to take those crappy time slots, you'll _*always*_ be the one they ask to take those crappy time slots in the future.

Two, I have noticed that the world of music, and the arts in general, is filled with a higher percentage of flakey, egotistical douchebags than the general population. So, to some extent, this is something you will just have to get used to. Just remember - it's OK to say no.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 28, 2012)

They shouldn't have booked the slot in the first place.

Also they may just be trying to steal the primo real estate for the night. I've seen that happen before.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep your slot bud


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 28, 2012)

As in everything in life: depends on who is asking.
A venue manager where you play often ? A band you don't know ? What do you gain by leaving your slot ?

Most likely the band just wants to get a better slot using excuses. So they work sunday morning ? Ask them if they're metalheads or pussies who can't handle waking up after 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Dec 28, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> As in everything in life: depends on who is asking.
> A venue manager where you play often ? A band you don't know ? What do you gain by leaving your slot ?
> 
> Most likely the band just wants to get a better slot using excuses. So they work sunday morning ? Ask them if they're metalheads or pussies who can't handle waking up after 6 hours of sleep.



It's the headlining band, who is going second...A band I don't know. I just told him we're keeping our spot and we can't change it, so hopefully all will pan out soon.

Thanks all for the confidence boost. Definitely helped. I can't stand flakes. Singing is way harder the next morning without proper sleep.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 28, 2012)

What they said, hold your ground and dont let it go.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 28, 2012)

I've played extra because a band had to drop off the bill but completely changing the time slot? That's just douchey. 

If you can't play the gig at the spot you're being asked too either don't book it or bring it up before booking it. 

So many musicians don't get the whole being a professional thing.


----------



## Diggy (Dec 28, 2012)

tedtan said:


> I have a couple of thoughts on this matter.
> 
> One, you're under no obligation to accept a time slot change. It can be a good move in order to help people (including the club owner) out every once in a while, but if you regularly agree to take those crappy time slots, you'll _*always*_ be the one they ask to take those crappy time slots in the future.
> 
> Two, I have noticed that the world of music, and the arts in general, is filled with a higher percentage of flakey, egotistical douchebags than the general population. So, to some extent, this is something you will just have to get used to. Just remember - it's OK to say no.



this. No one wants to play the shit slot at midnight. I dont blame them for asking, but you arent obligated to switch and shouldnt be made to feel that way if you say no.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Dec 29, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> So many musicians don't get the whole being a professional thing.



Word.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 29, 2012)

Diggy said:


> this. No one wants to play the shit slot at midnight. I dont blame them for asking, but you arent obligated to switch and shouldnt be made to feel that way if you say no.



As a band that regularly plays bars I would vastly prefer the midnight slot (people are actually at the bar) to the 9:00 slot. Many times the opener will start at 10:00 with a good promoter.


----------



## Rustee (Dec 29, 2012)

Worse is when you rock up for load in 90 minutes before your set at 8:30pm, only to be told by the venue owner that you're now playing at 11. Would it have been so hard for you to send us a text a few days before, so we hadn't already organised a crowd for 8:30? 

Unfortunately, if you're in the music industry, you have to deal with fools everyday, who think the world revolves around them. Don't stress about catering to people like that - you're one of the good guys.


----------



## Diggy (Dec 29, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> As a band that regularly plays bars I would vastly prefer the midnight slot (people are actually at the bar) to the 9:00 slot. Many times the opener will start at 10:00 with a good promoter.



I suppose it depends on the situation.. Venue, crowd, etc.. It's pretty common around here for the crowds to be best between 9-11 at most venues, unless its a cover band night for a particular venue.. in which case you would be absolutely correct.


----------



## Diggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Rustee said:


> Worse is when you rock up for load in 90 minutes before your set at 8:30pm, only to be told by the venue owner that you're now playing at 11. Would it have been so hard for you to send us a text a few days before, so we hadn't already organised a crowd for 8:30?
> 
> Unfortunately, if you're in the music industry, you have to deal with fools everyday, who think the world revolves around them. Don't stress about catering to people like that - you're one of the good guys.



It's even worse when the owner doesn't pay his bills, you find out he's been closed the week before your show, you confront him to make sure your show is still on and he says " of course ", the guy publicly call me an idiot basically, then about 20 band dudes show up the night of the show to be told the venue is closed because the owner did t pay his taxes in time.. a simple phone wouldve keep is from having to drive there. True story, last weekend. Luckily the event organizer had another venue up his sleeve, and the crowd wasnt completely pit off by the venue change.. and the show was still a success.

Sorry OT a bit, /rant.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Dec 29, 2012)

Hahaha it's all good. I cancelled the show because I won't deal with this kind of shit. It may have not been the smartest thing to do, but I will not support something that I don't respect, and the band in charge respects me for holding my ground and even offered us gigs in his hometown, although we couldn't keep our slot. Thankfully we have a battle of the bands the week after for a bigger crowd and venue and they were kind enough to tell me that they don't know when we go on until we get there. I like that. Don't tell me something and then go back in it. It destroys trust. So fuck it, there will be more gigs....


Thanks guys for the help. If anyone is heading out to the SF Bay Area hit me up and let's book some shows, mofos!


----------



## sonnybb (Jan 1, 2013)

In my area, midnight is just about the worst slot. Worse than opening really. 9-11 pm is usually the best by midnight (which means by 1 am) it's really just the other bands waiting around showing support. In my band, we try to get there at very least, an hour before the opener if we aren't opening. Punctuality is lacking in the performing arts world. We aim to change that haha


----------



## tedtan (Jan 1, 2013)

^ Yep, the 10:00 and 11:00 slots are MUCH better here in ho town. Sometimes even the 9:00 slot. Of course it varies a bit, but by the 12:00 slot on most nights you might as well be jacking off.


----------



## sonnybb (Jan 1, 2013)

^You are correct sir! Headlining here more often than not means playing to the clean up crew. We played up in San Antonio a couple weeks ago and it was polar opposite of the scene here. Real cool vibe. Unless your a "scene" band, you might have a hard time keeping your crowd around for the full show.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 2, 2013)

What I don't get is there are so many rational people on this board? Whenever I'm out in the field it's a constant barrage of fuckwits.. 

Fuck it, let's start our own country..!

I get being flexible, that's fine.. But there is a thin line between flexible and taking the piss.. If you are designated to play a slot, that's the time you play.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought Wisconsin was the only place they still put the headliner on last.....99% of the time the band just doesn't want to be there too late and I say fuck'em. If you can't work it out with the promotor, tough shit...I've known several bands who just show up and set-up whenever they want when they don't like the time slot they get...one band was "late" for like three shows we played with them cause they were scheduled to open..get a call about five minutes before they play "Van troubles, can you have the second band play?" then they show up about half hour later.


----------



## sage (Jan 2, 2013)

Here in Vancouver it's different, the bars are open until either 1am or 3am, but the train stops running at 1:05am. So if you've got the midnight show, you're playing to the bar staff, the cigarette machine, and the 8 people who don't mind taking a bus. I've done the switcheroo once to help out a friend's band. We knew our crew would stick around to watch us as it was our first show. The band was actually super cool also, so I didn't mind. In most cases, though, I've told guys that we can extend our set by up to 45 minutes to cover them if they can't manage to fill their time slot. If you can't play at midnight, your loss. "Lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part."


----------



## tedtan (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ We don't have public transportation here in Houston aside from buses, and even they don't cover the entire city, so you need a car in order to get anywhere here. So when the police started cracking down on drunk driving in the 90s, show attendance plummeted. What we see now is scene kids who can stay out until maybe 11:00pm and the adults who will come out and have a beer or two and then grab a late dinner down the street so they have time to sober up before driving home.

I wonder if all the people in areas with good attendance for the later time slots are in cities with good public transportation systems. I would be willing to bet its a pretty reliable indicator.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jan 2, 2013)

tedtan said:


> I wonder if all the people in areas with good attendance for the later time slots are in cities with good public transportation systems. I would be willing to bet its a pretty reliable indicator.



Being in SF? Yes, public transportation is pretty good, but most buses or subway cars don't run after midnight. Turnout can be ok for late slots, but you have to have a strong fanbase, which I don't have yet. I love SF but It's a really hard scene out here for metal


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 2, 2013)

getaway_fromme said:


> Being in SF? Yes, public transportation is pretty good, but most buses or subway cars don't run after midnight. Turnout can be ok for late slots, but you have to have a strong fanbase, which I don't have yet. I love SF but It's a really hard scene out here for metal



I'm not sure there really is much of a metal scene at all in the north of england, it's a shame.. I like cold weather so thinking of moving to Sweden.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 9, 2013)

ShadowAMD said:


> I'm not sure there really is much of a metal scene at all in the north of england, it's a shame.. I like cold weather so thinking of moving to Sweden.



there used to be a good death metal scene in the north. Is it dead now?


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 9, 2013)

Albionic said:


> there used to be a good death metal scene in the north. Is it dead now?



A little bit, Evile made the map.. Apart from that, not much happening.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 29, 2013)

This happened to the band I'm in back in November. We were scheduled to be the second of five bands that night, but the touring headlining band decided it would be a great idea to bring along a band from their area and not say a word about it until about an hour before the first band started. Since there wasn't really anything we could do about it at the time, we were forced to give up our time slot so that friendband could have ours. Needless to say, our new earlier time led to us having about 10 people in the crowd including members of other bands. We were about to be ok with this since it wasn't supposed to be a big show anyway, but low and behold, right around the time that friendband started soundchecking (when my band was scheduled to) a sudden swarm of people rolled into the venue and ended up being a great crowd. 

TL;DR: unscheduled band jumps on show, has good crowd in time slot my band was originally given while we had next to no crowd during our forced time.


----------

